# SGRIGS Yellow Jacket HOT Super Nova



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

4 gear chassis popped off a .643 @ 30.24 mph during Hanks Eagle Raceway Fall Brawl Saturday October 1 2011.

Some chassis details:
Original MT Aurora 4gear chassis
One of my custom 2lam 4.2 ohm motors specifically wound for a 4gear chassis
Polymer motor magnets
Custom made set of sili-sponge tires with custom made wheel covers
Custom wheelie bar with traction magnet tab, magnet attached
I utilized my "wet" comm setup for the motor brushes
15 tooth crown gear conversion
Braided pickups
Photos of the chassis can be seen in this thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showth...=334612&page=2
initially had a flame job on it, but didn't like it. So, I stripped the paint and painted again. This time I made the whole car a flame.........get it?

I cannot say enough about the superb engineering and tedious custom features of this chassis. seems bullet proof too. running against 3 gear AFX and T-jet chassis with 3.5 ohm arms that were ETing in the high .5s and low.6s, this car was competitive even though it didn't belong in that class. I suspect Sgrig will eclipse this HOT Super Nova with his next intense 4-gear build. it will be interesting to see the progress he makes with his development of this technology and what body he chooses to use with his electric custom paint jobs. I have raced many of Sgrigs custom chassis in various classes and all have been real crowd pleasers along with setting records. I have loaned some of the cars he built for me to novice racers and they have been able to win classes because of the superb drivability of these well thought out and executed chassis builds. second to none in pancake custom winding and truing, balancing and polishing stock pancake armatures, he stands behind his products one hundred percent and is always willing to investigate any failure that his fine creations may ever have. I have known and been good friends with Jim for decades now and he has always been willing to share his knowledge with anyone willing to listen and pay attention. in fact, a newer drag racer, Jim Panick, was able to build his own class competitive pancake cars with only a few hours of Sgrigs direct tutoring. I have encountered many people building and hawking pancake products over the years but have failed realize the same results I get with Jim Sgrignioli's wonderful custom handbuilt creations that have all his love and devotion put into them and his reputation riding on every pass they make. 

thank you Sgrig.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Wow*

:woohoo:


great car
good photos!!

When did he have time?????
(just kidding)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Dat's one cool looking Nova!!! Love that body, jus sayn' ... RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

RM you kill me. Thats your hot Super Nova Body!!!!

Al Jim is a man all unto himself. :freak:

We all can build a sweet looking ride, granted some far superior to others but none the less, there aren't too many that can build a rocket in a pretty bow like he does!!!! His cars are the fastest around.

Oh and lets remember where his Gasser went.  

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=332764


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice! Congrats on those e.t.'s and speed! Being that I'm a HUGE fan of 4 gear cars (I hold the 'record' on Psychoslots dragway for our 4 gear "Doorslammer" class, which was a 4 gear with a 5 ohm or higher arm and a resin or molded body, proxy race), what voltage was this run at to do this? Trying to gauge my car against this. We ran those at 26 volts (I know, kinda high..lol), but I did a .666 at 20 something mph with a Tuff Ones arm, dark blue and white JL magnets, and stock gears, original Aurora non mag chassis with one trac mag added to chassis.. Car weighed 26 grams. Like I said, just trying to gauge this against my car. I really wanna go a LOT quicker..lol. I am, working on a 'faster' car as we speak, still gotta get the arm tho. 
And, like I said, NICE car! And, it's nice to see the 'details' on this. Gives me something to work with to go faster! :thumbsup: (watch for me to get ahold of you soon on getting one of those arms!) Too bad we can't get any 'following' down here in the 'deep south' for HO drag racing! :/
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I wanted to see the chassis thread but it says its moved? I wanted some info on the "wet" comm and brush setup.

That car is just plain evil looking, the stance alone is killer.

would love to see some video of it tearing up the track

Boosted


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

This is running at 25 volts.2 batteries bondoman


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

The wet comm set up is running springs instead of brushes. 

To run em, you put a drop of special sauce in the chassis hole, place on starting line, no lifting and spinning necessary. Just hit the gas and go!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok....first let me say thanks to AlPink for shellin' out the dough he did for this car! But, I will remind you as Al did, the hours it took to get a 4gear to this fast..... I have to give Randy the credit for giving me the canvas to work with. The body was like butta I tell ya!! I can't say enough about the support I've gotten from Al over the years as a parts supplier, slot guru, mentor, Haji, Ghandi, and sometimes miserable *[email protected]#!...... But most of all.......I truely love the man!! Say what you willl about him......I know better!!! Great photos Al!! From the bottom of my heart..........Thank you!!!

JS


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Killer car!!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Cool Car....Vrooooooooooom Baby!

Bob...looking good...zilla


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> I wanted to see the chassis thread but it says its moved? I wanted some info on the "wet" comm and brush setup.
> 
> That car is just plain evil looking, the stance alone is killer.
> 
> ...


Boost.....here's a little on the chassis build.......any ?????.....just ask!!



http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=334612&page=2


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*?*

Sweet car.Love the fade paint job.I wonder why this car has a traction magnet on it though.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Jim that what I wanted to see on the chassis

You do nice work

Boosted


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Pretty cool. Looks more like a Bonneville runner with those skinny balloons.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Anybody can go fast on big tires. :tongue:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

TGM2054 said:


> Anybody can go fast on big tires. :tongue:


Ok......go here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=341014


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

You took that the wrong way. That comment goes back a few years ago. A guy was giving me a hard time about my car . He had a blown pro street Vette. When he commented about the 9" street legal slicks and the little motor all I said was "I guess almost 500ci isn't enough, huh? Besides anybody can go fast on big tires."


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

TGM2054 said:


> You took that the wrong way. That comment goes back a few years ago. A guy was giving me a hard time about my car . He had a blown pro street Vette. When he commented about the 9" street legal slicks and the little motor all I said was "I guess almost 500ci isn't enough, huh? Besides anybody can go fast on big tires."


I know.....just breakin' 'em man! I did laugh out loud......cool????


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

COOL! I'm going to get one together and send it up to see what it does. If nothing else maybe learn some new tricks! By the way I tried to get the guy to race me at the track but he wouldn't do it, said he didn't have time for that s#$%.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking in my stash I seem to not have anything close to 5.5 ohms. Where.do i find em?? Early AFX? Maybe?? Help please. 

I recall looking for this type of ARM before and didn't have any luck then either.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

No lower than 5.5 ohm STOCK Aurora arm........ ( red tip/green.....green/green....grean/gold...)


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> No lower than 5.5 ohm STOCK Aurora arm........ ( red tip/green.....green/green....grean/gold...)


I can read bub!!!! Any ARM I have in these colors don't ohm out to 5.5 is what im saying.

More like 7 to 8????

I'll keep looking


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Joe, I have had Tuff Ones and Mean Green arms read WAY high before when I did them here at my apartment. But when they got out to Sam's track (Psychoslots, Colorado) they read a LOT lower. Also read different at Rick's track too (California), again they read lower there too. Maybe I just have a 'bad' ohm meter. I know it has something to do with the 'ambient temperature' and humidity, and all that other stuff too..LOL. So, I kinda just go off what Aurora (or whatever mfr)says they're SUPPOSED to read at. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Maybe ill look for my Fluke meter. I been using A 4 DOLLAR HARBOUR FREIGHT meter.


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Actually, mine is a 1.99 Harbor Freight meter..LOL. (Got it on sale). 
Maybe we BOTH got the same problem? :freak:
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

The arms that came in the non mags ( the green on green wire) seem to ohm lower than the others the green/yellow combination. I remember somebody on Nitro Slots having success with the green/red comdination.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Don't trust those cheap meters. There not even good to check a battery.I got a semi cheap one at (I hate to say it) menards for about $20 and it's a lot more accurate, not a Fluke by any means but way better than what I had. And by the way all the " mean green's" I have, OHM out around 7 OHM's. That's what I'm going to use.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

TGM2054 said:


> Don't trust those cheap meters. There not even good to check a battery.I got a semi cheap one at (I hate to say it) menards for about $20 and it's a lot more accurate, not a Fluke by any means but way better than what I had. And by the way all the " mean green's" I have, OHM out around 7 OHM's. That's what I'm going to use.


I'll tell ya right now......that motor will ohm out at 6- on my Fluke......so, my advice is go with the color combos. Darryl has stated a very good point......green on green is a GOOD combo. If ya wan't MY advice......I'd go with that!!

JS


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Com Plates*

New Copper Commutator Plates - My new commutator plates are here and have exceeded my expectations. These plates are much more sturdy than the originals and are very flat.

So flat that I am able to achieve a plate flatness of .001" - .002".

The copper is precisely centered on the plate resulting in accurate ignition firing.

Segment lines between the copper pads reduced to .010" resulting in higher motor output.

The thickness of the copper is increased which will result in longer commutator plate life.

See the new commutator plate below.
hope this helps

This from DC motor http://www.dchomotors.com/Whats New.htm


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Can you say .... "HI-Jack" ????


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

You certainly can!! :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

No comment


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

"And now a word from our local sponsor"! LOL!!! 
Looks like a 'hijack' to me! 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------

